# Wittmaacks Mickey Mouse



## EAD Minis (Jan 5, 2009)

* Just looking for some information on this horse please




*

I have heard about him but dont know all that much so anything would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## LC Farm (Jan 6, 2009)

He is a 1979 AMHA/AMHR black 29.5 His sire is Gold Melody Boy. For show record: There is no record that Mickey Mouse was ever shown. He is in the Outstanding Miniature Horse Stallions Past and Present Volume 1


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 6, 2009)

Here is a Picture of Mickey Mouse






We used to own a son of his

Windridges Dark Knight (gelding) who went to a great home and is being shown halter and driving

in 4H


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a look-a-like great granson of his. I just received a new computer from "Santa" (by dear hubby) I dont have any pictures downloaded into it yet, but if you would like to see him. He is on my site at www.meadowridgeminiatures.com


----------



## EAD Minis (Jan 6, 2009)

* Well thats a pleasent surprise



, my new broodmare has Mickey Mouse in her pedigree along with some other nice horses. Meadow Ridge I took a look at your guy and wow he is black!! Thank you for sharing



*

Thank you every one Eagles Ring, your son has a really pretty face (sorry handsome) on him. Thank you everyone, if any one knows anything else or have any more relatives please feel free to post



.


----------



## Riverdance (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a Mickey Mouse daughter who is 20 this year. She is the dam of an AMHA World Grand Champion Junior Stallion as well as the dam of an AMHA Reserve World Champion Junior Mare, now owned by Alliance. Both the stallion and mare have gone on to produce World Champions of their own.

Pretty heads come from this line.


----------



## EAD Minis (Jan 6, 2009)

* Oh I cannot wait to clip Angels head come spring . Shes a pretty little girl I can tell but its hard to see through all the fluff. *

Thank you every one you have been a big help as always. Any one else?


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 6, 2009)

I believe Alameda Farm were Mickey's last owners. You could e-mail them for more information, but they've still got a few pictures of him on their site:

http://www.alameda-farm.com/

I'm pretty sure that's him on the home page, and then there are three more pictures of him on their stallions page. I know Mickey had a couple notable sons, but I've always thought of him as a broodmare producer--his daughters are awesome!


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Jan 7, 2009)

I've also got a grandson of his. La Vista Mighty McKee. He's probably the smartest horse I've ever trained, full size or mini. Not as refined a face as his grandsire, but smallish.

Peggy


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Jan 7, 2009)

I have one of his last foals before he died... my newest stallion born at Alameda Farm...(see my avatar)

I think Mouse is a maximum adorable gen producer!!!! His foals are so cute and lovely!!!!

You can check my website to see more of his offspring...


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Jan 7, 2009)

Check also the website of Jones Mini Whinnies and Nakar Miniatures you can find other foals of Mouse...

http://jonesminiwhinnies.homestead.com/home.html

They had that great AF Black Majesty...

But one great website is http://customer.unitelc.com/woodstockminis/ -- Woodstock Miniatures

Mouse as a weanling






Isn't he cute???


----------



## EAD Minis (Jan 7, 2009)

* Oh what a sweet heart haha!! They sure change alot dont they?*

Thank you every one!! I really appreciate this, I think its interesting to learn about a horses background. I couldnt do it without you.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jan 7, 2009)

I had two daughters at one time...in fact I even bought a grand daughter of his back because I liked her so much. She is also a grand daughter of Sierra Dawn Uno's Pharaoh and will have her first foal in June. CCR My Name Is Rio...


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Jan 8, 2009)

As we are in the Wittmaacks Mickey Mouse mood, is there someone who can tell me were we can find the Deiles miniature horses?? or who's the breeder of them? They have a lot of Gold Melody and Mouse baby's...

Thank's!

This is what I found of his foals on Allbreedpedigree.com

Don't know if it's complete.

4 V ACRES SPUNKY M WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE - Edit

4-V-ACRES BLACK MAGIC SHADOW M 1991 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE PEGGY SUE16 MINIATURE Edit

A AND JS MOON SHADOW M 1984 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE A AND JS CANDY MINIATURE Edit

A AND JS TROUBLE C 1984 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE MISS ELLIE12 MINIATURE Edit

A JS SCRATCHY M 1985 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE A JS CANDY - UNREGISTERED MINIATURE Edit

AF GOLD CHARM M 1998 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE CCS SUMMER LOVE MINIATURE Edit

AF MIDNIGHT FROST C 2005 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE AF WHISPERING WIND MINIATURE Edit

AF MIDNIGHT SUN blk C 1999 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE CCS SUMMER LOVE MINIATURE Edit

AF MYSTIC MELODY M WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE GOLDEN PRINCESS6 MINIATURE Edit

BL EASY STREET M WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE LUCKY HARTS PEACH MINIATURE Edit

BL MISS MICHELLE blk M 1991 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE BL BEAUTY SPOT MINIATURE Edit

CINDER ORCHID blk M 1985 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE JANDTS TOUCH AND GO OF OWATONNA MINIATURE Edit

DEILES A AND JS TOY BOY C 1990 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE A AND JS TOY GIRL MINIATURE Edit

DEILES A AND JS TOY BOY2 C WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE - MINIATURE Edit

DEILES A JS TOY BOY ch C 1990 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE A JS TOY GIRL MINIATURE Edit

DEILES A N JS TOY BOY C WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE A N JS TOY GIRL MINIATURE Edit

DEILES AJS TOY BOY H 1993 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE A AND JS TOY GIRL MINIATURE Edit

DEILES BAY DREAM M 1990 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE DEILES BAY GIRL Edit

DEILES CLASSY KID M WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE DEILES CLASSY ARAB MINIATURE Edit

DEILES DAKOTA DANDY gr C 1990 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE DAKOTA DAISY3 MINIATURE Edit

DEILES DAKOTA DOLL M 1989 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE DEILES BAY GIRL MINIATURE Edit

DEILES DAKOTA EXCELLENCE gr M 1988 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE WINKS EXCELLENCE MINIATURE Edit

DEILES DAKOTA LADY M WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE DEILES SAMBO LADY MINIATURE Edit

DEILES LITTLE MOON2 M 1991 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE CHARLIE GIRL2 MINIATURE Edit

DEILES MICKEY MOUSE b H 1986 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE A AND JS TOY GIRL MINIATURE Edit

DEILES MINI RULER H WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE AYERS MINI BLACK BEAUTY MINIATURE Edit

DEILES MOMMAS BABY M 1991 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE MOMMAS GIRL MINIATURE Edit

DEILES TID BIT blk M 1993 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE KOMOKOS TID BIT MINIATURE Edit

DEILES VELVET pal M 1989 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE DIXIE LITTLE VELVET MINIATURE Edit

DEILS MINI BLACK blk C 1991 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE AYERS MINI BLACK BEAUTY MINIATURE Edit

FREDY3 br H 1992 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE CODYS LADY MINIATURE Edit

JJS SHORTCAKE ch H 1987 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE CHARLIE GIRL2 MINIATURE Edit

KELLIES MICKEY MOUSE M WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE JOHNSTONS SILVER Edit

PAINTED SUE blk M 1989 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE DEILES CLASSY ARAB MINIATURE Edit

ROZS TINKERBELL M 1989 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE SONRISAS DIXIE MINIATURE Edit

SIEVERTS LITTLE RASCAL H WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE DIXIE GIRL 2ND MINIATURE Edit

SONRISAS LIL PEANUT blk C 1985 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE MISS ELLIE12 MINIATURE Edit

STERLING SILVER10 gr C 1988 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE HEGERS FIRST LADY MINIATURE Edit

SWEET CANDY LACE br M 1992 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE SWEET CANDY8 MINIATURE Edit

SWEET LITTLE CANDY M WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE SWEET CANDY8 MINIATURE Edit

TOTALLY PEANUTS ch C 1990 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE # MINIATURE Edit

VAL-JEANS MINNIE SUNSHINE pal M 1995 WITTMAACKS MICKEY MOUSE WHITES GOLDIE HAWN MINIATURE Edit


----------



## ohmt (Jan 8, 2009)

We used to own a son too and have quite a few of that sons's daughters still with us because they are our best broodmares. They have the most beautiful heads-really big eyes which I LOVE.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi,

I was told by an overo expert from Missouri that the dam of Mickey Mouse carried the splash overo gene and threw it forward for many generations, and that she has a number of his offspring for this reason. I have a colt who's dam is a grand-daughter of Mickey Mouse, and he turned out real "splashy"!


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Jan 9, 2009)

wendyluvsminis said:


> Hi,I was told by an overo expert from Missouri that the dam of Mickey Mouse carried the splash overo gene and threw it forward for many generations, and that she has a number of his offspring for this reason. I have a colt who's dam is a grand-daughter of Mickey Mouse, and he turned out real "splashy"!


Wendy,

That's something interesting, my stallion gave colorfull foals last year and he's grey, He has a little bit blue in his eye and his genitals (non testicals) are lightly spotted with white...

Can you tell me who told you that now I'm very curious about that!!

Everybody is afraid of my stallion because his grey but he produced a whole white foal and a pinto one.

Thanks!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 9, 2009)

Mine is a very solid black, but has given me palominos, when bred to black mares. I do have quit a few horses with Deiles breeding in them.


----------



## Riverdance (Jan 9, 2009)

> As we are in the Wittmaacks Mickey Mouse mood, is there someone who can tell me were we can find the Deiles miniature horses?? or who's the breeder of them? They have a lot of Gold Melody and Mouse baby's...
> Thank's!



The Deiles used to live in Minnesota. They got divorced years ago and are out of Minis. They used to own Mickey Mouse as well as Boones Little Andy. They had some really nice horses way back when.

I own the Mickey Mouse daughter we talked about as well as a Boones Little Andy daughter that they bred. Both are getting up there in years. The Mickey Mouse daughter is 21 this year and the Boones Little Andy daughter is 16 this year. The Mickey Mouse daughter is in foal and I hope that the Andy daughter is too.


----------

